# Lola's tummy upset AGAIN !



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

If any of you recall Lola will just stop eating from time to time ...her stomach seems to make alot of noise during this time...Its happen 3 times since April...Had her at the vets in May and was told it was her pancreas ...was told she needed to eat the vets gastro food..which she has since then but still got sick...So back to the vets Monday ...I said I wanted to know for sure what was wrong with her ...the vet said yes blood work will show how bad her pancreas was....Well $500 later and her blood work was totally normal...Sooooo then what the heck is causing this issue with her stomach...vet says she MUST be getting into some human food...lol ...She is not has not had any human food I say....she insists someone in my family is giving her human food...obviously she doesn't know me well..I am a super over protective chi mom...NO NO NO she has not had human food...I said b4 the testing and blood work if it could be just gas or acid reflux she didn't think so...ANYWAYS I walked out with some famotidine( pepcid)...Here's the deal...I wonder if I should keep her on the vets recommended diet ? Its not healthy for her at all IMO...I had both my dogs on the best food I can buy...Grain free acana ...What do u guys think ?

Nancy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you tried the canned pumpkin, not the pumpkin pie stuff. Probiotics? I would go that route as it seems she may have a very sensitive stomache. Are her poops normal & the amount she goes?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have exactly the same thing with Zarita. Tummy is growly, she won't eat and even urps up yellow bile. Sometimes I think she is constipated---little hard turds like rabbit's! After she poops, she starts to eat. I give her Pepcid for reflux. Vet prescribed. It helps somewhat. I just quit bring her to the vet for this problem. She is an adult and can go for awhile without eating. As far as water goes, I just can't remember whether or not she drinks during these 'episodes'. She had everything done at a specialty clinic which cost me almost $1000. All negative. Done years ago. Try not to get anxious---they pick up on your nervousness. Good luck. Sue


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Every about Lola is normal ...poops...urine...this time she was just as active as normal..Other times tho..she doesn't want to move much...the vet suggested pumpkin...green beans..carrots... as a treat ( like I said she thinks she was getting human food)...I really don't know anything about probiotics....
You know if I didn't know better I think Lola was burping while at the vets yesterday...So to me she gets gas/acid in her tummy and pepcid might work ?
Lola is hmmm how shall I put this ...a sensitive dog to say the least..The first thing she does to anyone who she sits on or who picks her up is smell their breath...She is checking to see their mood is what I think...my other chi Jose could careless  He is a very balanced dog..I dunno what happened to Lola ...lol..She was raised the same...she is just so timid ...Her fav day is coming up here in Canada on Sunday...Canada Day with tons of fireworks...she freakssssssss at fireworks...I do my best to let her deal with her emotions herself..but fireworks are her enemy 

Nancy


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Lola! Antacids may help. When my stomach starts to give me trouble I don't like to eat because I am afraid of something making it worse. But then the problem with antacids is if you take them too much, you don't enough stomach acid to digest what you do eat! What about chicken and rice? Can she eat chicken and rice until she feels better? Our babies getting sick or not feeling well is worse than when children are. At least children can sort of tell you what's bothering them - our babies can't!

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, that is true! Rico was taking Pepcid awhile back, and it caused him to vomit his food because he had too little stomach acid to digest his food. I had to stop giving him the Pepcid.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Guillermo goes through the same thing once in a while. I thought it was the protein content in the Origen so i switched him over to Acana wild prairie. He seems to be doing better.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey's tummy does this at times as well. I boil her a bit of chicken and give 1/4 of a 10mg Pepcid in the chicken and she is better in no time. Her tummy makes horrible noises at times and this really helps. More so lately. I blamed it on her eatting Chloe's puppy food. Zoey weighs about 4.5 lbs,


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Another one here ,Lily keeps bringing up yellow bile and sometimes food,went to the vets a few days ago she gave her stomach meds and also found hard wax in her ears ,now if this has anything to do with it i don't know(even the vet didn't really know if the two were connected ) but i've been using ear cleaner and she seems ok now,so worth a look in the ears


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Lola gets better usually 24 to 48 hrs later....but I wish I knew what's causing this...I mean I switched her diet ...to the low fat gastro vet recommended diet...she seems to really like it ..But I am not impressed with it myself...I am one to feed the the best I can...anyways my point is she got sick with her acana food she got sick with the gastro food ...is it even the food causing this ? I have a feel its not...the vet suggested the next time it happens we should do an xray so see if anything shows up...Its interesting to see others have to same issues..

Nancy


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Both my chis go through this too. They get 1/4 pepcid and a high protein/high fat snack before bed as well as prebiotics, probiotics, and digestive enzymes with every meal. They are much better on this regime and if they do have an episode it ends much faster than it used to. You can also use an anti-gas medicine for babies. It is safe for them to take and it helps helps mine.

Would you consider feeding something other than kibble? One of my dogs cannot tolerate kibble and does much better on a homecooked diet. It's easy to do and cheap for these little guys.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

is she picking up the tiniest whatever outside? Even a single blade of grass can do it. Hope you figure it out, whatever it is.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG today has been only one week and her tummy is back making noises and refusing food again ...she has been eating only vet prescribed diet since mid May....I will give her the pepcid today..and cross my fingers...the vet said next time she will want to xray her...I spent $500 last week on blood work and meds...I can't keep spending this kinda money and finding out everything is all normal...not sure what to do I hate it when she refuses food and water...

Nancy


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

How old is Lola? Did you get her from a breeder? If you did, maybe you could contact the breeder to see if any out of her litters had this problem. I know how frustrating it is! I hope you can figure it out!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I know this may be a long shot but my cousins little pekenize (sp?) was allergic to water! There was some minerals in water or something or other..that was irritating her stomach lining and they would boil it and cool it from what I remember. I am not sure of the details. 

Also I am sure she has been checked for parasites? I think if it were food, it would bother her all the time.

Is there any chance she is licking something you dont catch her or maybe floors if you mop...or some toy or snack? If could be alot of things but if her poop etc are normal something is irritating her intestines I hope you get to the bottom of this soon.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh I just had a moment thanks to Kalisee...we have a cottage and go there every weekend and she drinks bottled water only....I wonder if this is causing her upset tummy ???? AND it was Canada Day here last night their was fireworks all over the place and even now in the am some idiots are letting them off....she freaks and hides ....for now I'm thinking she has a nervous stomach but also thinking could it be the actual bottled water ????

Nancy


Oh and Lola is almost 5 and for a few yrs now would be times she would skip a meal here and there...but since going to the cottage she has had 4 episodes of gasey tummy and refusal of food...


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh I just had a moment thanks to Kalisee...we have a cottage and go there every weekend and she drinks bottled water only....I wonder if this is causing her upset tummy ???? AND it was Canada Day here last night their was fireworks all over the place and even now in the am some idiots are letting them off....she freaks and hides ....for now I'm thinking she has a nervous stomach but also thinking could it be the actual bottled water ????
> 
> Nancy
> 
> ...



I know that bottled water sometimes bothers humans because even though its supposed to be cleaner, its filled with many other things. This was another thing I thought of after I posted before. She could have a nervous stomach too. You could try not giving her the bottled water for a while if its possible... just to see? 

I myself get nervous around fireworks I can imagine a little dog and all that loud noise! Im sure it fires up that poor baby's gas with ease. I hope that you will find the root of this problem and she will be a happy girl again.

Happy Canada day!!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

She gets regular tap water all the time at home...its only at the cottage do I give her bottled water....so no more bottled water for her....It would be nice if that's all that has her tummy upset...fingers crossed 

Nancy


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Nancy said:


> She gets regular tap water all the time at home...its only at the cottage do I give her bottled water....so no more bottled water for her....It would be nice if that's all that has her tummy upset...fingers crossed
> 
> Nancy


I hope it is something as simple as that too! Good luck and pat her little tummy from me.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

How is the tummy these days?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

So far so good....and no bottled water since ....still not sure its the water cause this morning her stomach was making noise but not alot and she has been eating good ...thanks for asking 


Nancy


----------



## zaracatani (Aug 1, 2012)

I think your pet has problems in her digestion, maybe there are certain bacteria's affecting the normal process of digestion. Have you seen the vet? Consult on what proper remedy should be done..


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

She has been to the vets many many times about her tummy issues.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe mixing a teaspoon of plain yogurt with her food would help ease for stomach!? Might be worth a try?!


----------

